
Financial market website Zero Hedge knocked off Twitter over coronavirus story - parvenu74
http://news.trust.org/item/20200202180911-1sd4x
======
tim333
Sounds like they deserved it:

>On Wednesday, far-right news site Zero Hedge claimed without evidence that a
scientist at the Wuhan Institute of Virology created the strain of the virus
that has led the World Health Organization to declare a global health
emergency. The outbreak has grown to more than 9,776 cases, with 118 outside
of China. The coronavirus has killed 213 people, all in China.

>It concludes, “if anyone wants to find out what really caused the coronavirus
pandemic that has infected thousands of people in China and around the globe,
they should probably pay [the Chinese scientist] a visit.” It also lists their
email address and a phone number.

